# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  planted86's juvenile Betta channoides

## planted86

my tank setup...



the male

sorry for the dusty glass.. :Embarassed: 



the female




synchronize swimming..



once again.. sorry for the flash... :Embarassed: 

comment please! :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

wow! very nicely coloured up channoides  :Smile:  wish mine was as vibrant as yours!

----------


## planted86

guess i was lucky... cause when i bought it, it was not even red...  :Smile:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Colors are showing off very nicely on the male.....
female looks a little on the skinny side
Where did you buy them from?

----------


## planted86

bought it from y618.. in a pair.. :Grin: 

hmmm... actually the female eats more than the male... but nvm.. will pump her even further :Grin: 

around how big will they start to breed??

----------


## Cacatuoides

Didn't know y618 also got sell wild bettas....

My male bred at 1.5" while the female is only an inch...

----------


## planted86

yup yup... they do... hmmm so mine is already breeding age... hahaha... btw both the male and female is ard 1.5" also... lets just hope they will breed soon... :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

what are you feeding them with? i'm still trying to train mine to eat dried foods. They've been quite resistant to it, only taking tentative bites of tetra pro colour and nothing else but frozen bloodworms

----------


## planted86

i feed them bloodworm, live brine shrimp, frozen brine shrimp, frozen daphnia..

but daphnia only the female will eat...

going to try beef heart and pellets... lol...

----------


## willsblee

Nice setup. Fish don.t look juvenile. Ripe age for spawning especially the male. Suggest conditioning the pair before spawning. Female a bit on the thin side. Good luck

----------


## planted86

okie! will do just that... hehe... oh.. didn't know that they are not juvenile *because* they are only around 1.5" long only... :Smile:

----------


## willsblee

Channoides max out at 2inches so I would say your fish is ready. It take quite a while for them to reach that length.

----------


## 900801

> Suggest conditioning the pair before spawning.


Hey,what is the suggested conditioning?Feeding them with blood worms?
Topping the water with ketapang leave water?

----------


## willsblee

Haha you can't just simply put the fish to spawn just like that. Don't forget the male will be fasting for 12 days at least. Before you run a marathon, you need to keep fit and prepare yourself for the run right? You're right in a way. Feed the fish well and make sure they are in tip top healthy condition then introduce the pair. Let nature take it's course....

----------


## planted86

> Channoides max out at 2inches so I would say your fish is ready. It take quite a while for them to reach that length.


so small?? thought they are like macro can grow till 12-14cm... :Razz: 

should have read up more... :Embarassed:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Do check the following website for some useful information on wild bettas....  :Wink: 

http://www.ibc-smp.org/species/index.html

----------


## willsblee

> so small?? thought they are like macro can grow till 12-14cm...
> 
> should have read up more...


Haha bro, if the channoides can be mac size, the mac will go out of business. Ya read more. This forum got lots of stuff on channoides

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hahas  :Laughing: 
I would prefer channoides to stay in this size, small and cute....
Each fish has their own beauty in terms of size, patterns, coloration and behaviour  :Wink:

----------


## Zenislev

Oh...for betta lovers, Y618 do accept orders for wild bettas.  :Smile:

----------


## 900801

> Haha you can't just simply put the fish to spawn just like that. Don't forget the male will be fasting for 12 days at least. Before you run a marathon, you need to keep fit and prepare yourself for the run right? You're right in a way. Feed the fish well and make sure they are in tip top healthy condition then introduce the pair. Let nature take it's course....


Ha ha ok  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## planted86

Cacatuoides, 

haha... thanks for the info really useful website!

willsbee,

lol.. but i still prefer macrostoma.. as they have nice pattern...

----------


## willsblee

Then I would advice you to read even harder if you atempt to keep macrostoma. Very challenging fish to keep. Good Luck Bro.

----------


## planted86

haha... not going to keep macro la... no money... poor student only...

----------


## Cacatuoides

Here's another excellent article on basic wild betta setup...

http://www.bettabite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2503

----------


## planted86

thanks bro! great info!

----------


## A.Rashid

So any luck of your b.channoides mating?
Mine mouth brood a few time but being a young male he always ended up swallowing the eggs. Perhaps I should separate the 5 of them in that tank to be successful.

----------


## planted86

nope... haven't breed yet.... but the male have been chasing the female around...

----------


## fishkipper

how do i get my channoide's to swim about like that? they are alway's hiding around the plants

----------


## eeeeemo

perhaps a photo of your tank will be of great help? =)
basically 3 reasons when they hide.

1) too little decor, tank not messy enough for them to feel comfortable.
2) hiding from each other, excessive fighting.
3) male is brooding.

----------

